# Limit on grouse



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

decided to strap my 20GA to my pack today while elk hunting the Uintas, I wanted to chase grouse for part of the day. I literally filled my limit in 5 minutes.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Some good eating there, I always say that you need to sling a shotgun over your shoulder when out in the woods anytime that the bird season is on. 

That's where I like my .410 side by side. Light compact and it is a grouse getting shotgun.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

CPAjeff said:


> Great job!


Thank you sir


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> Some good eating there, I always say that you need to sling a shotgun over your shoulder when out in the woods anytime that the bird season is on.
> 
> That's where I like my .410 side by side. Light compact and it is a grouse getting shotgun.


Couldn't agree more! That's exactly why I pack that single shot 20, I don't even notice it's there, my other shotguns are too big. I'd like to a 410 though, save the meat from getting shot to hell


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw the add for that .410 years ago in a outdoor magazine. 

The next weekend I went down to the store and ordered it. A few weeks later they called and said that it was in. When they unpacked it on the counter there were a few others checking out firearms and a couple of them wanted to buy it. The store did a pretty good business right there ordering more of them. Then a few months when I went back in they had a couple up in the gun racks. 

It was a Stroger.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Consider yourself lucky, I’ve been scouring the internet all morning and can’t find a 410 to order 😂

I’d like a over under but will probably just get a single shot, if I can find one


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

https://www.stoegerindustries.com/over-and-under-shotguns


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Man, that’s a good looking gun! I think I’ll get the single shot though, cause I want to be able to throw my pack in the dirt and not worry about my gun get scratched up


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On mine I figured that it was going to ride behind the seat of my truck or in the rack and rifle carrier on my ATV and get beat up so I didn't worry about the stock too much. 

Even after over 22 years it still doesn't look too bad. One nice thing on them is that they break down so that you can actually place them into a pack and it doesn't take long to but them back together.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

That’s actually a really good idea, I think I might do the same


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Made Hank Shaw’s green curry with the birds


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I can't count the number of grouse I've passed on this year, because I didn't have the right arrow, or the right firearm. There wouldn't have been anything left to eat. But I'm not humping a shotgun in addition to a rifle or muzzy.


Haven't looked it up if its legal, but I'm seriously considering a 22 pistol.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A 22 pistol is not legal unless it meets the requirements in the book and I don't think that it does. 

I can't even tell you the number of grouse that I have shot their heads off with a high power rifle here in Colorado, and yes a high power rifle is legal to use unlike the Utah requirements. 

It would be nice if Utah would allow slingshots, I have used one of them quite often when out hunting deer and elk.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats on your limit! I'll have to try that green curry, I think grouse are the best tasting bird out there with the possible exception of chukar. It's been a weird grouse year for me, I've taken 4 trips to my usual spots that are usually good for at least a few birds and gotten totally skunked, then tried a new spot last week and flushed 25 or so in a quarter mile. Seems like the dry weather has really changed where they like to hang out.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Pumpgunner said:


> Congrats on your limit! I'll have to try that green curry, I think grouse are the best tasting bird out there with the possible exception of chukar. It's been a weird grouse year for me, I've taken 4 trips to my usual spots that are usually good for at least a few birds and gotten totally skunked, then tried a new spot last week and flushed 25 or so in a quarter mile. Seems like the dry weather has really changed where they like to hang out.


You're not kidding, I took my oldest son to one of my usual spots, hiked 4 miles, never saw a bird. Took him to another spot that usually produces, shot one.

The spot I got my limit has produced very well over the past few years, it's the only one that hasn't changed.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I can't count the number of grouse I've passed on this year, because I didn't have the right arrow, or the right firearm. There wouldn't have been anything left to eat. But I'm not humping a shotgun in addition to a rifle or muzzy.
> 
> Haven't looked it up if its legal, but I'm seriously considering a 22 pistol.


That's why I pack the single shot 20GA, it's not heavy as all, hardly notice it after it's in the rifle boot and strapped down.

I agree with critter 100% they should allow slingshots


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ray said:


> That's why I pack the single shot 20GA, it's not heavy as all, hardly notice it after it's in the rifle boot and strapped down.
> 
> I agree with critter 100% they should allow slingshots


You need to get a group together and make a proposal for the RAC's to allow slingshots.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > That's why I pack the single shot 20GA, it's not heavy as all, hardly notice it after it's in the rifle boot and strapped down.
> ...


That takes more time than I have available, unfortunately, I'll just keep packing a shotgun around, or maybe I'll just get the Taurus Judge &#129300;


----------

